# Style of French Melodie



## passionatesinger (Jan 15, 2018)

As a classical singer (still studying), Italian German and French are the languages we are always dealing with.

Recently, I started to sing my very first French Melodie and I found it so difficult and different from what I have been singing. 

I feel that Italian songs German Lieder are all rather "open" and "passionate" while comparing to French Melodie. 
I found that French Melodie always very subtle, with less dynamic range and very soft. 

I'm not sure how to describe the style of French Melodie and how should I sing in order to fit the genre. 

And somehow I found it's so difficult to sing that "soft"! Ho could the singer like Souzay do it such softly! 

Anyone can share anything?


----------

